# RAC January 12th Sun. Shoot



## hound dog (Nov 30, 2013)

Just little over a month away and we are ready to do it again.  Don't forget about our shooter of the year. See yall soon. 

Thanks and God Bless  


Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

January 12th Sun.

Classes: No known yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Known 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

We will have a shooter of the year.

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
Redneck Archery Club

Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RAC Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
Redneck Archery Club
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
Redneck Archery Club
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 6 scores available to them. 3 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 3 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, but after you shoot three shoot you get two bonus points for each additional shoot that will be added on at the the last shoot so you can get 6 points just for shooting all six shoots. not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 12, Feb. 9, Mar. 9,
Apr. 14, May 8, 
Jun. 8, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 20
5. Scores will be kept by RAC staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooters must be sigend in first befor any scores will count and you must have alest 3 scores befor the finel shoot Jul. 20
. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RAC.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RAC staff. 
10. All normal RAC Rules for the shoots will still apply.



I, _________________________ have read the rules of Shooter of the Year 2014 and do agree to abided by said rules. I further understand that RAC staff will have finale decision in any dispute and that if I do not abided by rules, I will be disqualified.

Shooter Sign: ____________________________

Phone: _________________________________

RAC Staff: _____________________________

Date: ___________________________________ 


For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 1, 2013)

I cant wait to start flinging them.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 11, 2013)

One month out and things are taking place at RAC to get ready for our first shoot. Can't wait to see all of old friends and meet some new ones.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Dec 12, 2013)

When is the night shoot?


----------



## hound dog (Dec 12, 2013)

heartstopper4 said:


> When is the night shoot?



May 3rd


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Yea C'mon!!!!!! January 12th!!! Can not wait to see you all at RAC!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2013)

looking forward too new year of shooting RAC


----------



## hound dog (Dec 22, 2013)

New bags, new cores in targets and course laid out just need to cut grass, trim lanes and set targets. It will be here before you know it. See y'all soon.

New website is up check it out http://racarchery.com/


----------



## solocam678 (Dec 26, 2013)

Should be there...lookin forward to it.


----------



## Greimer (Dec 26, 2013)

Is it Know or Known 45


----------



## hound dog (Dec 27, 2013)

Greimer said:


> Is it Know or Known 45



Known 45


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 27, 2013)

I am setting on ready,I got my 3-D Carnivores ready tonight!! Can't wait to watch them eat some Redneck foam!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 28, 2013)

All needs to be done now is to set targets and shoot. 

Thanks everyone for your help it makes it much more enjoyable with others around.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 28, 2013)

Cant wait and praying for good weather. Foam beware, lets getter on !


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Dec 29, 2013)

Only days away.......


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 2, 2014)

I was wondering if y'all would be adding the Senior hunter class this year?  (not a big deal to me if you don't...).. just curious.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 2, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> I was wondering if y'all would be adding the Senior hunter class this year?  (not a big deal to me if you don't...).. just curious.



No Sir we will not. That is the first time ever hearing of that class. But we do have a Senior class.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 2, 2014)

Senior Hunter class.....ASA added it this year.... 280 fps.....12" stabilizer......magnification allowed.....same rules as the ASA hunter class...


----------



## hound dog (Jan 2, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> Senior Hunter class.....ASA added it this year.... 280 fps.....12" stabilizer......magnification allowed.....same rules as the ASA hunter class...



O ok not looked at any new rules and class that asa did. If we get enuf people wanting I sure we could do somthing but for now we wont have it.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 2, 2014)

Np....


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 2, 2014)

Got new bow coming,see if i remember how to shoot


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 5, 2014)

I am ready to go!!!! Only one week away,7 days!!!! You all help us all pray for good weather!!! Can not wait to see you all and talk trash!!


----------



## SGaither (Jan 5, 2014)

If m shoulder loosens up enough this week to allow me to shoot after work at least a couple days I should be able to make it. RAC puts on a great shoot.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 6, 2014)

SGaither said:


> If m shoulder loosens up enough this week to allow me to shoot after work at least a couple days I should be able to make it. RAC puts on a great shoot.



Hope your shoulder allows you to shoot this Sunday!! Can't wait to see you there!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Got new bow coming,see if i remember how to shoot



Not likely but you can come anyways. 
Weather looks to be shootable at this time.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2014)

You might be surprized bowanna


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2014)

Put my camera out today,might have a good one, got get closer look,maybe another rockdale monster


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 7, 2014)

*Smoke*

Well Tripx this is where l will be why dont you come give me that spanking that spankin youve been talking about ..Black stake no rangefinders..You want it come get it son..I wanna get a taste of one of them  Elite 35s just a taste if you know anyone that has one tell them to bring it..


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 8, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well Tripx this is where l will be why dont you come give me that spanking that spankin youve been talking about ..Black stake no rangefinders..You want it come get it son..I wanna get a taste of one of them  Elite 35s just a taste if you know anyone that has one tell them to bring it..



I don't know about any Elite 35s but How's your appetite for a Mathews C4? Make sure you bring some TUMS cause it probably won't settle well on your stomach.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't cha just love the start of 3-D's smack season. Let the party begin ! 



The weathers looking good for RAC's target smack Sunday !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 8, 2014)

*Smoke*

That C4 will be retired...


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 8, 2014)

What time is Bowana time this year?.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 8, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> What time is Bowana time this year?.....



Same as always Rocky, around 11:00. Theres always room fer another old geezer.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Keep the smack talk coming!!! It's getting good!!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 9, 2014)

This Old Geezer/- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - will be there....on Bowana time!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 9, 2014)

Fa_t is a bad word?....Wow!...must be a Democrat here somewhere!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 9, 2014)

looks like a good forecast for the shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 10, 2014)

Come out to RAC this Sunday an win your trophy to put on your mantle.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 10, 2014)

RBO will be pulling in sometime Sunday,,Really looking forward to the new season and no better place to start than at RAC. Everyone come on out and support Archery and a Great Archery Club, good guys and girls down there and a great time to be had by all, SEE YOU THERE


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 10, 2014)

CBG will be there after church to kick off the 3-D season


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 10, 2014)

Y'all better hope I don't show with this Pro Comp Elite... Haha. Just having fun. I love to shoot.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 11, 2014)

*its been a while since me and wife shot 3d*

but our favorite place to shoot is rac. awesome people running it and everyone that shoots there are great too. great brotherhood and fun smack talking. I have been known to smack talk , im working on bringing one of my old bows from retirement soon, got to get back in open class soon, maybe by mid season I will have it worked out . cant wait, this bow is dedicated  to the  uga fans and bama fans. lol


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Them are some great looking trophies!!! Can't wait till tomorrow to see everyone!!!! Weather is looking great!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. 

The course is set and ready. See everyone tomorrow. 

I want to thank everyone that helped I could not have done it without yall.

This is going to be a great year. Don't for get about

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
Redneck Archery Club

Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RAC Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
Redneck Archery Club
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
Redneck Archery Club
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 6 scores available to them. 3 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 3 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, but after you shoot three shoot you get two bonus points for each additional shoot that will be added on at the the last shoot so you can get 6 points just for shooting all six shoots. not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 12, Feb. 9, Mar. 9, Apr. 14, May 8, Jun. 8, 
Shooter of the Year- Jul. 20
5. Scores will be kept by RAC staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooters must be sigend in first befor any scores will count and you must have alest 3 scores befor the finel shoot Jul. 20
. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RAC.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RAC staff. 
10. All normal RAC Rules for the shoots will still apply.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 11, 2014)

See y'all in the morning '' Lets get it on ''


----------



## NBN (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 11, 2014)

Bring your boots.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 11, 2014)

hound dog said:


> Bring your boots.



Yup, from all this smack it ought to be deep.  ....See ya there !


----------



## erikjo1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey y'all,  This will be our second shoot (novice and Sr. eagle) and I'm a little unclear on the 12 ring.  Are both in play and do you have to call it before the shot for it to count? Any help appreciated...


----------



## KillZone (Jan 11, 2014)

You can shoot the top 12 ring if the bottom 12 is to crowded. The primary 12 is the bottom 12. But if call a top 12 and you hit the bottom 12 your score is a 10,  and vice versa. Hope this helps!


----------



## erikjo1 (Jan 11, 2014)

That makes sense.  Thank you very much!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Not long now!!! See everyone in the morning!!!! Can't wait, Remember to bring your boots!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 11, 2014)

Gona miss this one guys...y'all shootem up!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 12, 2014)

won't be long now!! 2 1/2 hrs and we kick off 3-D season!!! Can not wait to see you all there!! Safe travels and let's get it started!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm up and rolling.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope you guys had a good turnout, the weather couldn't have been better. I hated to miss this shoot as the RAC crew always put on a good one.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 12, 2014)

I wish I could've shot better but I couldn't have had a better time.  
I shot with SWWTV, Tripx and Bottemline. It was a hoot. I think the Squirrel (Bottemline) will be our caddy next time. 
There looked to be a great turn out. I wish we could do it again tomorrow.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 12, 2014)

Great shoot rac crew had a great time and glad you had a great turn out to start the year!!!!!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 12, 2014)

Bowana.....when I get over this pneunonia and get back on the 3d trail you will have somebody else to be up on...not poor old squirrel....


----------

